# World War Z



## Caros (Aug 10, 2007)

*World War Z*

I'm wondering how many people have ever really read the book, or the Zombie survival guide for that matter. Sort of an obscure sort of thing, I'd have never looked twice at it but for my absolute love of the zombie flick.

That aside, This is my next leap into the PBP DMing. I had thought to use it as my initial venture, but decided I'd wait till I got my feet under me.

To sum it up for those who don't know, World War Z is a book containing the history of a fictional Zombie war. Its a step back view of what happens to the world as a whole in movies like Dawn of the Dead.

I'm looking for as many players who are willing to join. I'm going to pick a city (probably my home city) and players will, well try to survive.  

The campaign will be starting during what is called the great panic. Its the point when the undead start rising in pretty much every major city. The placebo that governments put out to immunize people against "African Rabies" Doesn't work, and everyone is scrambling over everyone else in an effort to save themselves.

The twist? I'll have you playing yourselves. For anyone who is comfortable with the idea, I'll have you make yourself as a PC, your job, your house etc, whatever resources you have I'll plop into the city. For anyone who is uncomfortable with the idea, just make a character under the rules I'll be using.

Speaking of rules, unless anyone has a better system that is more widely available, I believe I will be using the World of Darkness 2.0. Mortals only obviously.

Don't think I'm missing anything big at the moment. Discuss, give me your opinion. ^^;


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the books. The survival guide is so tongue in cheek amusing that I couldn't put it down. The practicality is superb. Sign me up. What do you need me to do? I don't know World of Darkness, but I'll learn to be in this game!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 10, 2007)

I want in this game....


I so so so want in this game pick me pick me!!!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 11, 2007)

i would like to play, though I dont know World of Darkness, you know any online reference sites I could use to learn the rules?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know of an online resource for nWOD. 



Anyways here's my character submission, er um, me.  I tried to be as accurate as possible.

[SBLOCK]Darwin Bell
---------------

Description: A male in his late 20's with some appearance of being younger than he is.   Shoulder length naturally curly dark hair usually tied in a dishevaled ponytail, He has bright blue eyes and stays clean shaven.  Typically found dressed relaxed in a t-shirt and jeans, with a nearly worn out pair of Doc Martins.  At a even 6' and physically thin weighing in at about 145lbs he appears rather frail.

Darwin is usually always broke, but does own his own house with a fenced in back yard.  His car is parked in his garage meaning he can get into his car and drive away without leaving the house.   He is however sledom home as he has school for 3 hours in the morning then full time work afterwards and a girlfriend who has her own apartment.


ATTRIBUTES: 
Intelligence *** Wits *** Resolve **
Strength ** Dexterity *** Stamina **
Presence ** Manipulation *** Composure *

SKILLS: 
Academics *** Computers *** Crafts ** (Computer, Electronic) SCience ***
Firearms * (Bow) Survival ** Weaponry * 
Empathy ** Expression * Persuasion ** Socialize **

MERITS: 
Eidectic Memory ** Encyclopedic Knowledge **** Direction Sense *

Willpower:	3
Morality:	7
Virtue: 	Hope
Vice: 		Sloth
Initiative:	4
Defense:	3
Speed:		10
Health: 	7
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, man, a zombie game... I'm so going to steal a friend's WoD book and learn the system for this game.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

If only I had a friend who had WoD. I actually went on wiki and found out some useful information on its site, but nothing that would let me create a character or be cohesive in a group quite yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2007)

I could give it a shot too. You mean the New WoD, right?
Here's my me:
[sblock]Mike
------

Description: A young man in his early twenties, Mike works as a security guard in your normal nondescript office-building. Mike has a long, thick goatee and he regularly shaves his head so he is bald most of the time, unless he's been too busy to shave for a while. When not wearing his uniform Mike wears a pair of black jeans and a black shirt.

Mike may be a bit slow guy but he is quite strong. He gets along with people well despite the fact that he looks quite intimidating. Although he doesn't own a gun he is very proficient with firearms.

Currently he lives in a rental apartment in downtown area.

I'll get the stats done ASAP[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Hai-ya!

Well, I'll have "ME" stats done up, but for now wanted to express my interest and ask you some questions: Are we assuming everyone lives in the same city then?  Do we know each other?  Will we be thrown together randomly?  Are we all in town for some giant gaming convention when the zombies strike, explaining why we all 'kind of" know each other, and are all in the same city?  Why do hot dogs come in packages of 12 and hot dog buns come in packages of 8?

Also, if it's set in 'your' home-town, can I Implement Plan B?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

BTW, to those who don't have it.. It's the next Gen World of Darkness (Vampire the Masquerade, etc).  Fairly easy to make a character, especially if you have some experience with the original. (ANd VERY especially since we're making ourselves).


----------



## Caros (Aug 11, 2007)

Alright, first off, in answer to the varied "I'd love to play the system, but I don't have the system" We should be able to work around that. Anyone who does have the system, make your characters pretty much as stock from the book. I'll look them over for brokeness, but I trust most of you, hehe.

For those of you who don't, My days off start in 3 days and extend for over a week. Before then I'd like you to write up something that describes what you'd like to play. Basic take on abilities, hobbies, strengths and weaknesses. I can write up a WoD sheet in about 5 minutes if I have a concept heh. I'll scrawl down a basis, you can look it over and see if it does justice, or resubmit it if it does not.

Once in play you can pretty much just go with the flow. Most abilities in the system are self explanitory, and anything you think you'd be able to do reasonably well, you'll have the stats for. You want to hack a computer, look at your int, look at your computers, add them, and start rolling.

This is the best solution I can come up with so far other than telling you go buy/steal the book from someone. I'd like everyone who wants to to be able to play =)

Jemal. Yes everyone is in the same city. No you don't know each other, Some of you might know one another if you want, but I won't force it on you. No I'm not going to force you together. You all live in the city and have for at least a short time. I'm gonna pick a skill/feat (Probably streetwise) that will give you base knowledge of what is where. Buns come in packages of 8 so that you buy more to supliment the fact that you get more hot dogs, which in turn makes you want to buy more hotdogs.

Yes.

Kay kay, thats all for now folks. All are welcome so don't worry, If you want to play and you're willing to put in the effort to make a character, you're in.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2007)

So I suppose next in order is to post a little bio about myself?

[sblock]
I might fake name myself, but I'm sure most of you can tell my name is Ethan.

D&D stats (I can sometimes be an egoist, so bear with me)
STR: 12
DEX: 16
CON: 14
INT: 18
WIS: 10
CHA: 14

So suffice it to say, I've got good strength pound for pound, I'm lithe and tread very quietly. I never get sick but I whine about minor hurts. I am quite the capable learner and have the retention of a sponge, but I lack common wisdomality at times. And I'm a manipulator.

Strengths: I can understand people quite well and have a good memory. I am quiet and stealthy, except for my ankles will occasionally pop when I walk. Then I'm not so quiet and stealthy. I'm like a factotem: good at everything, not exceptional at any. I do really well at Jeopardy, except for Connecticut State History. I've never been able to get that category down. Virtue? Maybe Chastity, Valor.

Weaknesses: I can be a know it all at times, and while I am impatient with people, I am very nonchalant about life in general. I take things as they come. I am obsessive compulsive, but only about inconsequential things, like objects being in their proper order, both in terms of sequence and angles. I can say things that I shouldn't have said. Sin? Maybe Pride.

Other Interesting Facts: I have been lucid dreaming about zombies for about 6 years. Very vivid dreams ranging from either hunting them directly, running from them frightened, holed up in a boarded house waiting for the inevitable, or coexisting peacably with them as neighbors. I manage a fitness center, but I majored in college in Molecular Biology with minors in Mathematics and Chemistry.

Appearance: 24 years old, 5'8", 140 lbs, Blue-Grey Eyes, Shortish curly brown hair, but I just got a haircut so it's a little shorter than normal. Dashingly handsome    No tattoos or distinguishing marks other than a large scar on my lower back.

Background: Product of a broken home, youngest of three boys. Upper Middle Class. Four different colleges in three different states. Just moved to the area about a month ago, the gym hasn't opened yet, just getting equipment and staff all sorted out before we pre-sale. Have been living in a top floor loft apartment until I can find a house. Then this "African Rabies" came about and yeah. Crazy.[/sblock]

Ask me if you need to know anything more.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 11, 2007)

By tradition set down a good 1000 years ago, bakers typically pack things in multiples of 4.   4, 8, 12, 16, 20.    It's just one of those things.    

Meat packers are human like the rest of us and count to 10, so naturally they'd put 10 hot dogs in there.

Intelligent meat packers now pack hot dogs in packs of 8, which simply means when you drop one off the grill, you've got an extra bun.    It's a no win.

(just thought I'd prove my encyclopedicic knowledge merit.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jason West
not using my actual last name

well, heres me
[sblock]
Intelligence**
Wits***
Resolve**
Strength****
Dexterity*
Stamina***
Presence**
Manipulation*
Composure***

Academics*
Computer*
Occult*
Science*
Brawl*(kick boxing)
Firearms***(glock)(shotgun)
Stealth**
Survival***
Weaponry**
Intimidation*
Streetwise***
Subterfuge**

Defense 1
Health 8
Initiative 4
Morality 7
Size 5
Speed 10
Willpower 5
Virtue: Temperance
Vice: Pride

Gunslinger***
Direction Sense*
Toxin Resistance**
Allies*

6'3", 297lb, 26yrs old, green eyes, gang tatoo on forearm, typically wear fatigues w/black shirt instead of olive

Born in the middle of the hood, from the time I was 8 till I was 17 i was in the local gang. When I was 17, I ws shot, and my people left me. While I was in the hospital,  I decided to get away from the gang for a while, and after I was released, I moved to a different state. While I was gone I suffered multiple knee injuries. When I recieved news that my brother died, I returned home for the funeral. After getting back and helping deal with family matters, I opened a gunshop right outside my old neighborhood with two of my old friends. I had ran this shop for 4 years when I heard of this "African Rabies". Since then sales have increase in the panic. I live in a two story apartment, my landlord occupies the 2nd floor.

financial stuation:lower middle

hobbies: videogames, football, guns

strengths: strong mind, wont crack under pressure, can get just about anything I need, strong, proficency with handguns

Weakness:knee injury, overconfident, gang roots, heavy, smoker
[/sblock]
Updated(again)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, to everyone who doesn't have access to the book.

We'll start with Attributes:  There are nine attributes in 3 groups of three

Mental Group:
Intelligence - mental power stat
Wits - mental finesse stat
Resolve - mental endurance stat

Physical Group:
Strength - physical power stat
Dexterity - physical finesse stat
Stamina- physical endurance stat

Social Group:
Presence - social power stat
Manipulation - social finesse stat
Composure - social endurance stat


Each score is ranked 1 to 5 "dots"

You start out with one dot in each attribute for free.     

You get 5 dots to spend on a group of your choosing
4 dots to spend on another
3 to spend on the remaining

the 5th dot in anything costs 2 dots to buy.


Any questions?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 13, 2007)

No, that's really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

This sounds interesting. I'll have my character up tommorow.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 14, 2007)

So I kiiiinda just bought the WoD book and was wondering if we're doing 5/4/3 for abilities or the 7/5/3 that has been previously mentioned?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2007)

That was my fault brain dead lack of sleep I guess don't even know where that come from...


Wow, stupid me...

should be 5/4/3


Didn't even notice I did it.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2007)

Lesson number 2:   

Skills are likewise grouped into physical, mental and social.

Mental Skills:
Academics
Computer
Crafts
Investigation
Medicine
Occult
Politics
Science

Physical Skills:
Athletics
Brawl
Drive
Firearms
Larceny
Stealth
Survival
Weaponry

Social Skills
Animal  Ken
Empathy
Expression
Intimidation
Persuasion
Socialize
Streetwise
Subterfuge


For the Skills you have 11/7/4   to spend, you do not get the first dot free with skills

Skill Specialities:   Choose 3 specializtions to place on your skills.  



Stats:   

Defense = Lowest of Dexterity or Wits
Health = Stamina + Size (5 for humans adults)
Initiative = Dexterity + Composure
Morality = 7 for starting Characters
Size = 5 for human adults
Speed = Strength +  Dexterity + 5
Willpower = Resolve + Copmposure


Choose Virtues and Vices     Whenever you act in a way consistant with your Virture even though it is not to your advantage you regain all your willpower

Whenever you act in a way consistant with your Vice at the sake of someone else, you regain 1 willpower point.

Virtues:  Charity, Faith, Fortitude, Hope, Justice, Prudence, Temperance
Vices: Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Sloth, Wrath


Finally, you get 7 points to spend on Merits but I can't type them all out right not, but this should help you along...   

Don't worry I double checked all my numbers.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2007)

That's quite helpfull Darwin.
Caros. Now I have to ask are we limited to just the core book, or is it possible to use other books as well? Asking 'cause there are some new merits at least in the armory book, and if my memory serves me right in the antagonists book as well.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 14, 2007)

do specialties add to skill points?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> That was my fault brain dead lack of sleep I guess don't even know where that come from...
> 
> 
> Wow, stupid me...
> ...




7/5/3 was old V:TM stats.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2007)

ahhh brain sliped back in time 


Lesson 3:

Merits
as mentioned above you get 7 dots.

Mental Merits

Common Sense 4, Danger Sense 2, Eidetic Memory 2, Encyclopedic Knowledge 4
Holistic Awareness 3, Language 1-3, Meditative Mind 1 Unseen Sense 3

Physical Merits:

Ambidextrous 3, Brawling Dodge 1, Direction Sense 1, Disarm 2, Fast REflexes 1-2 Fighteing Finesse 2, Fighting Style: Boxing 1-5 Fighting Style Kung Fu 1-5, Fighting Style Two Weapon 1-4, Fleet of Foot 1-3 Fresh Start 1, Giant 4, Gunslinger 3, Iron Stamina 1-3, Iron Stomach 2, Natural Immunity 1, Quick Draw 1, Quick Healer 4, STrong Back 1, Strong Lungs 3, Stunt Driver 3, Toxin Resistance 2, Weaponry Dodge 1

Social Merits:

Allies 1-5, Barfly 1, Contacts 1-5, Fame 1-3, Inspireing 4, Mentor 1-5 Resources 1-5 Retainer 1-5, Status 1-5, Striking Looks 2 or 4



Ok,   That should help you all make charaters.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 15, 2007)

Bump


Where did everyone go?


----------



## Caros (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I was just enjoying my first day off, taking a bit to relax and get my brain into a semblance of working order.

Now I'm about to format my computer. While thats doing I'll probably be off on one of the other house computers updating all my campaigns.  So expect updates soon!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 16, 2007)

dont know where they all are, but i've been updating my post as you give info, and I ask again, are specializations part of the skill points or do you not have to put anything in the skill with the specialization?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

1 question: Should I use the fact that I live with the DM as a Merit, or would that be a flaw? 

Name: Jim C   Age: 24   Player: Jemal
Concept: ME   Virtue: Temperance    Vice: Sloth

*ATTRIBUTES* (5/4/3)
                          Mental(5)            Physical(3)          Social(4)
Power         Intelligence: **   Strength: **       Presence: **
Finesse       Wits: ***           Dexterity: **      Manipulation: **
Resistance   Resolve: ***      Stamina: **      Composure: ***

*SKILLS* (11/7/4)
MENTAL (-3 unskilled) = 7
Academics**, Computers**, Investigation*, Occult**(Specialty:Vampires)

PHYSICAL (-1 unskilled) = 11
Athletics***, Brawl***, Stealth*, Survival**, Weaponry**(Specialty: Blades)

SOCIAL (-1 unskilled) = 4
Empathy*, Persuasion*, Subterfuge**

*OTHER TRAITS
MERITS (7)
physical: Fast Reflexes *, Fleet of Foot **, Iron Stamina **(Ignore 2 dice penalties from Fatigue/Damage), Strong Lungs *(Add 2 to stamina for holding breath)
Social: Resources *

FLAWS (Asked for and received permission to use 2)
Forgetful, Poor Sight

HEALTH: 7
WILLPOWER: 6
MORALITY: 7

Size: 5(Normal)
Speed: 11
Initiative: 6
Defense: 2
EXPERIENCE: 

Weapons: Numerous swords/Knives.  Metal sticks(Effectively Wooden clubs w/+1 Durability).
Equipment: Flashlights, Suvival Gear(minor)*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 16, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> dont know where they all are, but i've been updating my post as you give info, and I ask again, are specializations part of the skill points or do you not have to put anything in the skill with the specialization?




 firstly, so very sorry, I missed your post..   

I thought I explained it but it seems I just glossed over it.

Specializations are different than dots.

If you'll look at my Crafts skill you'll see Crafts ** (Computer, Electronics) 

I put 2 of my 11 dots into Craft, and 2 of my 3 specialities into craft.   Specalities are words.

So whenever I build something I get 2 dice for crafts, but whenever it's a computer, i get 3.

Understand?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 16, 2007)

ok thanx, cool


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

BTW, those of you wondering what Speed you should have, here's a quick comparison: 
Average humans walk aprox 3 mph (run ~12-15 mph).  Average speed in WoD is 9.

SO, take your WoD speed, and multiply by 4/3 to find your running speed in MpH.  If it sounds right, way to go.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeeesh!  I go away for a couple of days and things swell up ^_^;

First off, thanks to everyone who assisted other people in making characters. I know its a bit troublesome of a campaign to run since the system is relitively scarce in the world, hoping we can get things started soon!

Secondly, I'd like for everyone who is wanting to play but who needs a character sheet made to post in the next four days. I've got these off so if I'm going to be making them, this is the time =)
Alternately anyone who needs explination on specific parts of the rules, look my way, I don't mind at all helping.

Thirdly, and this is a question I'm gonna submit to all the players after discussion.  Do you want to know icly about Zombies. Would you like it just as free knowledge, as a skill based thing (occult:zombies) or not at all.

The last option tends towards the horror aspect of zombie movies, the first two will help your survivablity. If I go for any in game knowledge its going to be based off your ranks and only 1-2 players will be allowed to take it. If not, well then you 'learn' as we go along. Your guys' choice.

Fourth, Entries are still open and will remain open until I get overloaded. As things go I've got... seven entries so far. Decent starting number. ^_^;

That covers it for now. I'm starting this before I go back to work on wednsday, so anyone who wants in as part of the starting batch, make sure I either have your character, or the base for it before tuesday. Kay?  *fwooshes*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 18, 2007)

I should post now and announce my intended interest in playing. I picked up a WoD book this past week and have been reading it through. I'd be interested to see you come up with a character based on the information I provided above, but I plan on creating one myself and seeing how they match up.

Another thing, I just moved (today) and I might lose internet service any day until I get mine set up. If that happens, I will be back. I will make this announcement formally in the Talking the Talk thread.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 18, 2007)

As for knowledge about zombies, I don't know how to handle it.    

I didn't give myself any dots in occult cuz really it's not something I study anymore.   But  having read World War Z I feel I'd know what was going on before most people.    I'm the type who listens to NPR and reads international news online, and I've got a friend who would be shouting all sorts of stuff at me the moment Israel closed the borders, she watches the middle east like a hawk.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 18, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Caros. Now I have to ask are we limited to just the core book, or is it possible to use other books as well? Asking 'cause there are some new merits at least in the armory book, and if my memory serves me right in the antagonists book as well.




I'm gonna bumb my last question as it seems you might have missed it.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Didn't miss it, but did forget to answer ^_^;

I don't think we'll be using any books, I only own the core rulebook, and thus... yeah =/  If you really want we can look at specifics but I don't think I'll allow much if anything just to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, I took points in Occult (2), so it would affect me I guess.  
I agree that NOT knowing about them makes it closer to the average zombie movie, b/c if people KNEW about them, they wouldn't make the same mistakes and the zombies would never get off the ground. 
HOWEVER, playing myself and assuming I don't know about something that I happen to know a fair chunk about is stressing.  I hate pretending I'm dumber or smarter than I actually am, which is why I don't like playing characters with obscenely high or low intelligence.   Same goes for specific details I know about.  (I can't picture playing a character who doesn't know that wood burns, for example).  I'm not THAT good at roleplaying.

I'd personally have to vote for knowing about it, but it being obscure knowledge.  And if you wanted me to take dots specifically in it, I would rework the character, simply for ease of my own stressed roleplaying capacity.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal, if you read World War Z it's not really obscure knowledge.

Originally announced as violent attacks in South Africa, then called African Rabies,   Israel sends a letter to world governments saying that's not really what it is.    Then they announce to the world that they are closing their borders becuase the dead are coming back to life.

Then a drug is released in the US to vaccinate against African Rabies,    Then the news gets bored with it and average people in the US go back to normal life, while the whole world explodes.     White house cheif of staff is quoted as saying the only people who cared are the freaks who listen to NPR and talk radio.  (I'm one of them)

Then it hits the US.      So by the time it happens here there's plenty of oppertuinity to know about it.    I think that was on purpose in the book to imply the US ignores things it doesn't like to hear.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok. Then I'll get my stats up later today.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

True, and since this is set in Canada, where we actually listen to the rest of the world... (Sorry, J/K all my amarikan friends. ya know I luv ya.)

Seriously though, I think Caros is trying to point out that if everybody actually knew/believed it, it wouldn't get far enough to be a worry.  
Also, I think we were talking specifically about 'zombie' knowledge (Getting bit makes you turn, Go for the head, there is no cure, etc)


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd think for the most part that general zombie knowledge (Getting bit makes you turn, Go for the head, there is no cure, etc) should be something everyone should know. Outside of that, I think special knowledge should be necessary.


----------



## Caros (Aug 20, 2007)

*Hmm,*

I think my big problem with PC's having that knowledge is that is eliminates the uncertainty and fear that is one of the big causes of zombies.  The book references 'The Great Panic' Which is when fear hits people everywhere and everyone climbs over everyone else to get to safety, which is sorta what I'm going for.

I think my biggest counter arguement is pretty much thus. How many of you know about Avian flu. How its transmitted, what its symptoms are, how dangerous it can be etc.  SARS? X virus of the week?  People really don't care in a lot of cases, and in this case there is also misinformation. For "African Rabies" there is actually a cure, a vaccine anyways that prevents you from being infected.

Sure the vaccine is a placebo... ^_^; Yeah.

I think I'll start one of the PC's with knowledge. If that one survives to meet up with the others, great, if not, well they'll pick it up quickly enough.

Game starts tomorrow evening. I'm gonna post requested PC's before then, so be ready =)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet, cant wait to start


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 20, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> I think I'll start one of the PC's with knowledge. If that one survives to meet up with the others, great, if not, well they'll pick it up quickly enough.




I think I might qualify for this. I will be putting three dots in occult since I have much knowledge in these kind of things. Although most of it is religious knowledge I have picked up quite a few things from the other topics too.

[Sblock=Me (updated)]Mike
------

Description: A young man in his early twenties, Mike works as a security guard in your normal nondescript office-building/hospital (Making money to continue his studies in theology). Mike has a long, thick goatee and he regularly shaves his head so he is bald most of the time, unless he's been too busy to shave for a while. When not wearing his uniform Mike wears a pair of black jeans and a black shirt.

Mike may be a bit slow guy but he is quite strong. He gets along with people well despite the fact that he looks quite intimidating. Although he doesn't own a gun he is very proficient with firearms due to his military training as a sniper. And he does know where to get some guns if things go bad.

Currently he lives in a rental apartment in downtown area.

ATTRIBUTES: 
Intelligence ** Wits ** Resolve **
Strength *** Dexterity ** Stamina ***
Presence ** Manipulation ** Composure ***

SKILLS: 

Academics *** (Judeo-Christian mythology)
Computers * 
Occult *** (Egyptian mythology)

Brawl **
Drive **
Firearms **** (Assault rifle(campaign specific))
Larceny ***

Persuasion **
Sosialize **

MERITS: 

I might still make some changes here:
(Encyclopedic knowledge ****, Natural immunity *, Barfly *, Recourses *.)

Willpower: 5
Morality: 7
Virtue: Temperance
Vice: Lust
Initiative: 5
Defense: 2
Speed: 10
Health: 8[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2007)

ER.. According to the book, Religion falls under Academics. (Even one of the specialties is Religion)
Occult is reserved for superstitious legends (usually those NOT related to a major religion).  Otherwise, all devout christians could be said to have a couple ranks in Occult!!

Occult deals with thing like supernatural creatures (Ghosts, vampires, werewolves, zombies, etc), Magic, Wicca, Tarot, palmistry, etc.  Knowledge of ancient egyptian mythology may qualify as a single dot in occult with the specialty (Egyptian Mythology), but Occult is usually reserved for a more general knowledge about stuff that the general public considers to be 'not real'.

The reason I took two dots in it is b/c my aunt's Wiccan, my mom does Palmistry, most of my Mom's side of the family believes in magic & the supernatural, we talk about it a lot, and I personally love reading about vampires.. non-fiction books such as Piercing the Darkness and Encyclopedia of the Undead.


On an unrelated note, i see that you have Academics 3.  Whenever I see someone with three or more ranks in something, I wonder why, b/c 3 ranks is considered Broad, Detailed knowledge/skill.  I'm just curious, b/c you have nothing in your background to suggest a lot of Post-secondary Education... Is that from random knowledge gained in various forums, or College graduate, or what?  And if you are a college grad, what did you major in?  That may be worth a specialty.

The Firearms and Larceny I will assume came from your extensive military background.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh. I totally forgot that it would definetly fall more to the academics. I am two years short of having doctorate in theology so I suppose that qualifies to the 3 dots in academics. Besides my studies in that field I have also done extensive research in actually occultic stuff. (Theology consists of more than only major religions , it is about all beliefs.) My military training ain't actually that extensive but the short obligatory time I spent there I was well trained as a sniper. That's why I originally planned to take three dots in firearms and (fighting style: sniping) merit from armory book.

EDIT: I actually am not that good at shooting (nor driving or larceny either) but I had two choises here: Either put some dots in skills that I dont really have or put an extra dot to some of those that I'm already good at (I went with latter). The occult skill was a tough choise for I would probaply fall in between 2 and 3 dots. If I were to try and remake myself realistically I would have to trade some skill-dots to merits.


----------



## Caros (Aug 21, 2007)

Alrighty. First and foremost, we've now got a Rogue's Gallery 

Post up your characters ASAP if you would be so kind.  Secondly, anyone who wants to play who doesn't have the rules and hasn't posted it yet, I remind you that I need a little synopsis of you/your character before I'm capable of making it.

For the rest of you, I'm crafting the remaining PC's/npc's now. Expect an IC thread to be up today.


----------



## Caros (Aug 22, 2007)

IC Thread is up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=204993

Oh, And just a heads up. Reference the map included in the initial post, and add to the ooc thread which area of the city you live in (East or west) Required knowledge for me at the moment =)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

hellrazor - Re: Your IC post

In Canada there is no 'right to bear guns' in public.  And the cops here in Saskatoon have a  frequency for pulling over guys roaming the streets at night..  Trust me, It happens to me all the time.  If you're not in a gang, you probably wouldn't be walking around randomly with a gun.

Also, my legaleese is a bit fuzzy, but IIRC if you shoot someone, it's not self defense unless they were trying to KILL you or were armed with a gun themselves.  (about 90% of attacks/muggings around here are done at knife-point.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 22, 2007)

i (personally)dont live in Canada so i dont know the laws there 
Also, I was, and kinda am, in a gang

anyways my bad, i'll change it 

(ignorance is not an excuse)


----------



## Caros (Aug 22, 2007)

Err, *tips in his point* First off. Bad Jemal *whaps* No correcting other players *laugh*

That said. He is right. Even in the states you need a permit to carry concealed, and to get that for anyone without legal reasons to do so is pretty difficult. Police in Canada are pretty proactive about sweeping up anyone on the streets after 3:00am. Sometimes I think they do it for fun.

That said, you can carry concealed illegally. City isn't really that dangerous that it would be necessary but if you've moved recently you might not know that.

And for what it matters, Jemal is also correct on the second bit. Self-Defence is only a viable legal option if you use minimum force. Essentially if someone threatens you with their fists, unless they signifigantly outweigh you or are more capable, using a weapon is not self-defence.

Likewise, shooting someone who is trying to rob you with a knife is oddly enough not self-defence unless you were in immediate life threatening danger (IE. He was trying actively to stab you.)

Really backwards laws sometimes. And a reminder, pick a side of the city already, yeeeesh!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 23, 2007)

ii would only shoot if they had a gun, if they come with a knife, i might shoot, if not, no need to use a gun and if it comes to it, hit em wit the gun

anyways, whats wrong with walking around the city, if i know the streets it makes it easier to get away. Also, thats exactly what I was doing around that time on the 22nd


----------



## Caros (Aug 23, 2007)

Err, nothin? Didn't mean to give that impression, just telling you the pro's and cons of the situation is all =)

Just waiting for a PC or two. Going to be updating to get things rolling probably when I get back from work tomorrow morning, or tonight before I go to bed. 1 of 2.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

Also, sorry for butting in again, Hellrazor, but.. which bridge?  There's 5 in saskatoon... NOT counting the two train bridges.

We are called the "City of Bridges."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 23, 2007)

On a side note, I asked my wife the other night what she'd do if I turned into a zombie in front of her. Without hesitation she said she would stab me in the head with an ice-axe. Kinda unsettling. So she asked me what I'd do if she turned, and I said I'd pitch her over the balcony and let someone else deal with her for once.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya know, your the most annoyingly helpful person ive ever talked to jamal... :\ lol

(yes i know annoyingly isnt a word)

anyways the victoria ave bridge

lol nice ethandrew


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> Ya know, your the most annoyingly helpful person ive ever talked to jamal... :\ lol
> 
> (yes i know annoyingly isnt a word)
> 
> ...




I try.   Hey, wait'll you have to deal with the 'real me' IC. hehe.

And if you're crossing the Victoria bridge, then that explains the gun .  I used to live 'round there.  Soon as you hit the west side, you're in the badlands, otherwise known as hooker-ville.

And it's JEMAL with an E, not JAmal with an A.   

BTW, Ethandrew - Awesome!


----------



## Caros (Aug 23, 2007)

ethan said:
			
		

> On a side note, I asked my wife the other night what she'd do if I turned into a zombie in front of her. Without hesitation she said she would stab me in the head with an ice-axe. Kinda unsettling. So she asked me what I'd do if she turned, and I said I'd pitch her over the balcony and let someone else deal with her for once.




So when will the divorce be finalized? ^_^


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, in real life my house is in the old part of town, basic single family home neighborhoods.  getting Run down but still populated, lower middle class.

So where ever that puts me that's where I'm at in your city.


----------



## Caros (Aug 28, 2007)

I appologize for the repeated delays in the campaign. Got a heck load of stuff to do today, and will be updating tomorrow mornin. Till then!


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 28, 2007)

Any chance you'll accept another character,   One of the players from my home game "OnlytheStrong" on here, would like to join this game.


----------



## Caros (Aug 28, 2007)

Eh, my original rule stands true. Anyone who wants to play can. I might limit him to joining slightly later when I can fit him in tho, depends on when he gets his char ready =)

Sooner the better.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello Caros and thanks for letting me in the game. I can have a character up in no time. Just let me know when to start in. If you'd like, I can have it posted by tonite.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, I apparently kinda lied. It's already on the Rogue. I got bored and sat down and made myself lol. Will you please check it and see if I forgot anything or wasn't specific enough? Thanks!!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 29, 2007)

I made a little change to me before the action starts. I was thinking back at my time in the military and tried to make the sheet represent better my training. And if you know what is the standard assault rifle used by canadian military I would make that my specialty. Or I could just play it so that I'm finnish and have moved to canada so my military time would have been in finland.


----------



## Caros (Aug 29, 2007)

Only the strong.

Good to have you!  Feel free to post in the IC as soon as you're ready. If you're in within the next day or two I won't even have to delay your entry =)

Blackrat

I didnt' think you had to pick a specific weapon, just a type. In fact, even if you do, its now my houserule that you pick "Shotgun/handgun/Assault Rifle" Etc. Simplicities sake and all that. =)

Darwin

No idea how to stat the...Manriki-gusari. I'll open it up to anyone with more books since there isn't anything like it in the core rules. 

Bring it with you if you want, I'll figure out rules eventually =)


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay. That is simpler, and by the rules it is actually said to be up to the gm how specific they must be. 



			
				Caros said:
			
		

> No idea how to stat the...Manriki-gusari. I'll open it up to anyone with more books since there isn't anything like it in the core rules.




I'll see what I can do with that. I should have something in 24 hours. There could be something to work with in the armory book.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 30, 2007)

/bump


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 1, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> Do you have stat's for the  Manriki-gusari sitting on my desk here?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manrikigusari
> 
> I can't get fancy with it, but I can hit the same spot repeatedly with a swing.





			
				Caros said:
			
		

> No idea how to stat the...Manriki-gusari. I'll open it up to anyone with more books since there isn't anything like it in the core rules.




Well, seems like I didn't need to use creativity at all. Manriki-gusari is already statted in armory book. Damage 2(B); Special: -2 damage without Fighting style (Chain weapons). That should probably suffice for now. To be any more effective with it you would need merit: Fighting style (Chain weapons)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

IRL I work at the moment in small hospital. I would like to know if there is one that fits in Saskatoon and where would it be?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2007)

just out of curiosity, am I the ONLY person who doesn't own a gun?

*insert 8-bit Fighter: "I like Swords"


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, am I the ONLY person who doesn't own a gun?



No. I don't own one either. I just go to a shooting range to satisfy my need to be holding an explosive device in my hands .


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2007)

AH... well be warned there's only two shooting ranges in the city and they're on the opposite side of the riot zone from you.  One's on the far south end of town, the other's near the university.  Both on the East side of the river, and from what I've read, the bridges are swarmed.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2007)

Then those wouldn't be very good places to go to safety after all.

Caros. Could you give me some street names and relative positions on those streets for the places where main action is going so I could use google maps to get some idea of where what is. Mainly I would like to know approximately where am I, where is this Lydia's and where does the main mobs seem to be?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, am I the ONLY person who doesn't own a gun?
> 
> *insert 8-bit Fighter: "I like Swords"




85% or more of Oklahoman's have guns. My EX gf's parents house was literally full of guns. Which is why I was scared to break up with her lol.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't do it Darwin! Think of your name, Survival of the Fittest! Let 'er go down on her own   

I don't own a gun. Just a metal bat and a fire extinguisher to help me against these things.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 4, 2007)

I refuse to metagame though... That's how I'd react to someone who needed help on my front porch.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh I'm not saying I would've done anything differently. That's just what I'd say were I watching this as a movie or reading this as a book. It's a good thing you've got a shotgun-wielding buddy coming your way.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 4, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Entries are still open and will remain open until I get overloaded. As things go I've got... seven entries so far. Decent starting number. ^_^;



Does this still hold true?  Because I sure do loves me some zombies.  And the prospect of playing some version of myself in a survival horror game is an interesting one...


----------



## Caros (Sep 4, 2007)

*Oi!*

I forget to look at the ooc for a couple of days and I'm frickin swarmed!

Alright, lets start from the top. 

Blackrat, those stats work fine for the chain thingy heh. If you need to append the change to your sheet, go nuts. As to the topic of Hospitals. Smallest hospital in the city is St. John's up on 22nd street, I don't believe its all that far from where you live so that is your best bet.

Jemal is correct in the regards that there are only two shooting ranges I can think of. Both are closed during the night as well with at least one posted guard. For obvious reasons hehe.

For information on where people KNOW there are incidents. Thus far you've got broadway ave, from 8th street all the way down to broadway bridge.  The people who are spilling down are coming from broadway bridge across the river and just sorta fanning out from there in whatever direction they can run.

Brother Allard, it does indeed hold true. Do you need any help makin a character?


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 4, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Do you need any help makin a character?



I'm working on one now, thanks to DarwinofMind.

Questions: in real life I'm a biosciences librarian in a major research university in the US.  I have explicit liaison relationships with researchers working on third world diseases, and in my previous job that was my primary clientèle - meaning I keep up on these sorts of things.   If you need to know something about dengue or river blindness, I'm the guy to ask.  So: do I include that, given that it would make me rather more likely than the average joe to recognize an outbreak of African Rabies, or should I gloss that over?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2007)

Ethan, RE: Metal bat...
Have you ever actually hit something solid wtih a metal bat?  The problem is depending on their construction they tend to either break or reverberate so badly your hands go numb.  I don't like metal bats, I'd go with wood personally.

Brother Allard - i don't think that should be a problem, so long as your sheet has the appropriate skills & Abilities.  Caros should be coming on shortly.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 4, 2007)

I prefer wooden bats too, since they're heavier and pack more of a wallop, but I don't really see myself using either if I can avoid it, so having a lighter travel bat would be preferable, even if durability is in question. But you can get a lot more speed swinging a metal bat. Plus I never specified what kind of metal, could be steel


----------



## Caros (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright, sounds good brother Allard. In responce to your question, I don't mind you knowing a bit about it. During your first few posts I'll give you a bit more info than most if you have the appropriate skils. That said, African rabies is most prevelent in countries that are closed.  The Warren-Knight report was never really well distributed, and the communication coming out of isreal is... well its somewhat scoffed at, at best.

To add to that, the majority of test subjects, are of necessity dead, and it becomes a difficult disease to study. Still you know more than most =)


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I took a middle path.  It's difficult to represent that specific sort knowledge in a game system without making it the primary focus, and it really shouldn't be.  Not in this case.

In any case, here's the first pass.

Name: Alan L Age: 35 Player: Brother Allard
Concept: Myself Virtue: Prudence Vice: Pride

ATTRIBUTES (5/4/3)
Mental(5) Physical(3) Social(4)
Power Intelligence: *** Strength: ** Presence: **
Finesse Wits: *** Dexterity: ** Manipulation: ***
Resistance Resolve: ** Stamina: ** Composure: **

SKILLS (11/7/4)
MENTAL = 11
Academics***, Computers**, Medicine ** (First Responder), Occult *, Politics *, Science ** (Human Health)

PHYSICAL = 4
Athletics*, Brawl*, Survival** (Roughing It)

SOCIAL = 7
Empathy*, Expression**, Persuasion**, Subterfuge**

OTHER TRAITS
MERITS (7)
Mental: Encyclopedic Knowledge ****
Physical: Direction Sense *, Fleet of Foot **

HEALTH: 7
WILLPOWER: 4
MORALITY: 7

Size: 5(Normal)
Speed: 11
Initiative: 4
Defense: 2
EXPERIENCE:

Description: A bearded man in his mid-thirties dressed in office casual.  His beard is well trimmed, but his hair is shaggy and his shoes are in a semi-deplorable state.

Biosciences librarian at the University of Saskatchewan Health Sciences Library, Alan is a generalist with a mind for stray trivia.  Over-educated and something of a know-it-all, Alan is a generally decent sort, if occassionally a bit of a blowhard.  Despite his fondness for backpacking and canoeing, Alan is a bit doughy in the middle - evidence of his competing fondness for fried food.  Once, in the distant past, he worked as a volunteer firefighter and EMT.  He probably remembers some of that.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if you had room for one other zombie fanatic in this game.   
I've got almost all the NWoD books, so I won't need help making a character, and if you need any obscure book info, odds are I have it.


----------



## Caros (Sep 5, 2007)

Brother allard, looks good. Post in the RG =)

Eltharon, I think I've got room for 2-3 more before it becomes a hassle updating. I tend to update about once every day or two. For today the update will be coming this evening. Just taking a break in the middle of tabletop gaming =)


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright, I'll get my character up. 
A quick question: I'm currently a student, do you want me to stat that or me as I hope to be once I'm out of college? (Which would be a private investigator...)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 5, 2007)

Since the game is currently in Wednesday August 22 2007 at 3:11 am

I'd assume he wants you how you were then.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright, getting on it. I'll have it up tomorrow.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 5, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I prefer wooden bats too, since they're heavier and pack more of a wallop, but I don't really see myself using either if I can avoid it, so having a lighter travel bat would be preferable, even if durability is in question. But you can get a lot more speed swinging a metal bat. Plus I never specified what kind of metal, could be steel





Ya did, you said aluminum. lol


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn. Although I haven't yet mentioned my debrainifier. It's my secret weapon, and folds up to the size of a cell-phone. Light weight too. From long distances. Amazingly accurate.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> As to the topic of Hospitals. Smallest hospital in the city is St. John's up on 22nd street, I don't believe its all that far from where you live so that is your best bet.
> 
> Jemal is correct in the regards that there are only two shooting ranges I can think of. Both are closed during the night as well with at least one posted guard. For obvious reasons hehe.




The hospital sounds good.

About the shooting range: Yeah, it is good to have a guard there. Probably would be someone I know since I've done shifts on the range I go too. Actually if you would like to modify it for the game to represent more like the one I go to, it should have two guys during the night, both armed.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 5, 2007)

Regarding where Alan (1st person? 3rd person?) lives.  I don't know Saskatoon, but probably somewhere near enough to the U of S to bike there, but far enough away to be out of the student ghetto.  Forest Grove, maybe?  He'd probably rent a modest 2 bedroom somewhere convenient.


----------



## Caros (Sep 5, 2007)

Allard, as per the IC thread, feel free to hop in whenever.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 6, 2007)

Caros. As per the IC-thread you're absolutely right about the range. The key I meant is only for the front door as our range is locked even during the days. There's no entrance unless you're with a member. After the front door there's another set of locked doors during the night, and after those the guard-post.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wanted to get our thread back on the first page.


----------



## Caros (Sep 10, 2007)

*Laugh* Good call. Sorry about the lack of updates in the last few days. I've been absolutely sick like dog, and coupled with it being my 'on' week, I'm not exactly in the mood to update when I get home.

There IS however an update, if a bit abrupt compared to my usual spiels.

Tis going up in the next 15.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 10, 2007)

I know what you mean. I've been coughing for three weeks now. It's just not going away. Even the doctors are like "huh? that shoulda worked." Make sure you get better. I'm sure none of us will hold not posting for awhile against you.


----------

